# How to get the wavy hair look?



## charish (Aug 9, 2006)

Hey I was wondering if anyone knows how women like jessica simpson, ashlee simpson gets that spiral wave look in there hair. It looks like they had it braided. I tried to find a picture but i couldn't find the one i wanted.


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 9, 2006)

Maybe by using one of those "crimping" irons that looks like waves? I had it done to my hair once, and that's what it looked like. It's not like your usual crimping iron with the small v-shaped plated, but more of a double-barreled curling iron... Does that make sense?


----------



## charish (Aug 9, 2006)

thanks, yeah i have one of those 3 barrel wavers, but i wasn't sure if that was how they do it. i'll try it.


----------



## marshall1704 (Aug 9, 2006)

I would like to try that as well. Anyone know any good brands??


----------



## emily_3383 (Aug 9, 2006)

I was watching this entertainment show and the hairstylist just said to braid your hair over night and it should come out wavy.


----------



## charish (Aug 9, 2006)

i haven't done that in a long time. guess i'd better get me some pony tail holders.


----------



## Nox (Aug 9, 2006)

I like the double barrel way, it's more precise and crisp (I don't mean _crispy_, LOL)


----------



## charish (Aug 9, 2006)

yeah i like it but even when i used heat protectant stuff it still seems to really damage my hair. does that stuff even really work, or is it just a little?


----------



## Watermelon (Aug 9, 2006)

I have seen good results too just braiding/plaiting har over night, especially if the hair is ever so slightly damp - i mean really very nearly dry.


----------



## BijelaRuzica (Aug 9, 2006)

I sometimes put some gel in my hair and then brade it and it comes out looking great in the morning.


----------



## circe221 (Aug 10, 2006)

I've done the braiding thing too - I put some gel or product in, braid in 2 or 3 larger braids, then let air dry. Take the braids out and loosely run your fingers through.


----------



## jeshca (Aug 11, 2006)

i remember braiding my hair for curls when i was little. i still want to try the double barrel curling iron thing though, i bet they're great for when you're on the go.


----------



## Nolee (Aug 11, 2006)

try to braid it over night n im sure u'll like the result

but u have to make the braid (or the braids, depends on how thin u want the waves to look) above ur nick or higher

i remeber askin the girls here the same qestion, they suggested braiding too, and it worked..


----------



## Guenevere (Aug 11, 2006)

I have the three barrel iron and I almost never use it. It doesn't look right to me. I just french braid my hair in pig tails when it's damp and sleep in it! I learned a cool trick too, after braiding it a couple times I was annoyed because I would get a split down the center when it was dry (probably only noticeable to me, LOL!) so I started doing a really wide zig zag part instead of straight down the center for my pig tails.


----------



## marshall1704 (Aug 11, 2006)

thanks for all the great info


----------



## frazerti (Aug 11, 2006)

yeah what you do is take a curling iron take a medium to small amount of hair and wrap it around the iron with the toung open then close the toung when you get to the tip of the hair and you would have your waves my clients always got this look along with their hair extensions


----------



## 4getmeNot (Aug 16, 2006)

i saw in an article in 17 that ken paves (their hair stylist) wrote about how to get jessica's super voluminous curled look.

-use a thickening hair mousse or root lifter

-blow dry upside down using a round brush

-use a 1 inch curling iron and wrap sections of hair around

-use a strong hold finishing spray

you may want to check out the ken paves hairline. he uses a lot of his own products on them, and they're quite affordable. i've used the red carpet mousse before and it's excellent. i think it was like $7


----------



## Lilysandremains (Aug 16, 2006)

i was going to say crimping,but someone else said it for me.


----------

